# Golf gti colour concept - Very rare car



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

*NOW WITH PICS ADDED OF THE CARBON WRAPPED BUMPER,LOOKS MUCH BETTER*
Following on from last weeks golf 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=162745
heres golf number 2 out of 3
A gti colour concept
this wasnt as last time a full correction
a clean and quick polish up was all that Gareth wanted
looking at the car ,you could tell that it looked dull,so on with the detail to try and breath a bit of life back into her,when the sun did shine you can now see the metalflake that Gareth didnt know was there
first the wheels ,these were nice deep dishes,needing the baked on brake dust off,this was acheived using a combo of tardis,very cherry and some good old g101,to get the baked on brake dust off i used and aggressive clay bar from Autobrite and used a weak solution of g101 this shifted most of the gunk,but ate the clay,but never mind end result that counts
after the wheels were washed onto snowfoaming and further washing using TBM,the lower half was clayed using Megs last touch as lube and a fine clay bar from Autobrite,look how much crap this pulled off
onto to the polishing stage
decided to tackle this with a megs soft buffing pad using menzerna final finish on the bigger panels and switched to a smaller hex logic for smaller bits
after this applied a coat of Poorboys black hole by hand,then used my fave new wax/sealent as prvious golf,namely Wolfgang fuzion,got a nice level of shine,then it bl**dy rained ,only a breif shower,but managed to get some beading shots
after drying off applied another coat of Fuzion,dressed plastics,cleaned windows,dressed tyres etc,For the balck trim i used a brilliant product from Autobrite called 3D Trimcare ,really great product to use and apply etc,cant fault it
cleaned the exhaust with megs and fine wire wool and a secret tool,might show it one day!!!
so onto the pics
as always any comments,help etc appreciated,look out for part 3 soon a golf r32 with a carbon wrapped roof
cheers
















































FROM THE LOWER HALF OF CAR








DURING THE POLISHING
























DOWN CAME THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








REMEMBER THE DIRTY WHEELS








AND THE FINISHED SHOTS
















































steve


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

superb mate, wheels look the part, when i worked for volkswagen the colour concept was a rare car to have on the forecourt think in the year and half i was there we had 2 in the exact same colour


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Gareth the owner said that it is a rare car
i never knew how rare
interior is two tone blue /black leather
only needs a good clean inside and ready for the shows
if anybody wants to know about this car
contact gazgti at his site for car enthusiasts
www.street-cruise.co.uk


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

great looking car, had 2 Mk3 Gti's, so well built....

Wheels came up very well


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very tidy but hate the lights Im afraid. Too aftermarkety for my liking. Like the exhaust though! Very different!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Stev simple stunning :argie:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Very tidy but hate the lights Im afraid. Too aftermarkety for my liking. Like the exhaust though! Very different!


i was suprised myself at the way the exhaust came up:doublesho
im very happy with them and the wheels again,they were a ***** but came up really well
cheers
Steve


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

-tom- said:


> Stev simple stunning :argie:


cheers Tom
getting fed up though
evry time i reach the final stages along comes the rain
roll on summer,just hope im off work that week!!!!!!:detailer:


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Looking good! Especially the wheels :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

theres a plus point to the rain though steve the beading shot and what makes it even better for me is my vans in it

View attachment 12084


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> cheers Tom
> getting fed up though
> evry time i reach the final stages along comes the rain
> roll on summer,just hope im off work that week!!!!!!:detailer:


Yeh it is its sods law :wall: what else can we do  hope fully be a nice summer


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great and nice colour :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Bloody hell Steve!!! How good are those alloys???!!!!!!!! What a transformation.:thumb:

Car looks stunning mate:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Bloody hell Steve!!! How good are those alloys???!!!!!!!! What a transformation.:thumb:
> 
> Car looks stunning mate:thumb:


thanks
it took best part of two hours to get em looking like that,wish i could have taken them off
forgot to mention after claying etc i polished and sealed them with your very own very cherry another winning product
will be getting some more soon
cheers
look forward to meeting you very soon
Steve


----------



## chrisdovey (Feb 12, 2009)

looks good. you sould get you self on the vw forum no-rice.com


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

chrisdovey said:


> looks good. you sould get you self on the vw forum no-rice.com


not my car matey
maybe you could inform all south yorks owners of vw for me please:argie:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Cracking job on those wheels mate, the rest of the car doesn't look to bad either :thumb:

I must pass your place every morning taking my boy to work (Ventura) can't be too far away


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

was even better in the flesh.total transformation shows what can be achevied.love seeing the older cars from what they looked like to what they can be.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice job - don't like the lights either, but the rest of the car is very nice and a great result too.

I remember years ago, a colleague of mine had her heart set on one of these. I don't think she ever managed to get her hands on one either.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

fozzy said:


> Cracking job on those wheels mate, the rest of the car doesn't look to bad either :thumb:
> 
> I must pass your place every morning taking my boy to work (Ventura) can't be too far away


no
back of comp
wifey works at ventura in pensions
call in one day
some days could do with 4 hands


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work mate


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice, very nice


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks stunning


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow....what a difference.....brilliant work with those wheels too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work on a strange old car.

Only thing i dont like is the lights.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like a fun motor for the parkway !! :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Nice work on a strange old car.
> 
> Only thing i dont like is the lights.


well owner likes the lights,must say saw car last night and the grille is now wrapped in carbon fibre and now it looks better,have asked gareth for a pic of front end it does make it all blend in better
thanks for all comments


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

marc-l said:


> Looks like a fun motor for the parkway !! :thumb:


only does `70` officer


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Great work on the alloys & exhaust, makes a massive difference:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top work Steve:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Added pics of bumper now wrapped


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks mint, must say those wheels really look spot on :thumb: I think you should come and do mine and give me a break :tumbleweed: lol


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

trebor127 said:


> Looks mint, must say those wheels really look spot on :thumb: I think you should come and do mine and give me a break :tumbleweed: lol


cheers matey
get them whels cleaned 
fingers were meant for rubbing down to stumps!!!!


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> cheers matey
> get them whels cleaned
> fingers were meant for rubbing down to stumps!!!!


Which wheels are we on about


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

trebor127 said:


> Which wheels are we on about


might have miss understood
thought you meant give you a break from cleaning you wheels
its been a long day
have a look at my post started off bad etc youll get the idea


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> might have miss understood
> thought you meant give you a break from cleaning you wheels
> its been a long day
> have a look at my post started off bad etc youll get the idea


Sorryyy I get you now...I've been up since 6:30


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

trebor127 said:


> Sorryyy I get you now...I've been up since 6:30


well i was woke up at 3 by some scumbag throwing a for sale sign thru back window
and ive just about calmed down
have alook at my other post and youll see why im mixed up
all the best steve


----------



## 1300e (Oct 4, 2009)

nice job you have done mr from wath.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

where are pictures on cf wrap?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

1300e said:


> nice job you have done mr from wath.


thanks to you sir 1300e
have alook at started off bad ,but got better a golf r32 post in showroom
ta


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ALANSHR said:


> where are pictures on cf wrap?


on the first page!!
grille has gone from blue to cf wrapped and now ties in better with the front lights
thanks


----------

